# Problème compte iCloud



## Bababa789 (27 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour !

J'ai un problème de connexion à mon compte, je recherche un peu d'aide.
Je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur mon compte sur Iphone 5.
Je viens de remarquer qu'on me demande mon mot de passe pour un compte XXXX@icoud.com alors que quand je me connecte via internet sur mon espace apple, mon identifiant est XXXX@hotmail.fr.
Du coup, j'ai beau changer mon mot de passe apple, sur XXXX@icloud.com, impossible de me connecter..
Could you help me, please ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir ,

Pour changer le mot de passe , vous allez bien ici ?


----------



## Bababa789 (27 Janvier 2018)

Oui, et là, j'y ai changé mon mot de passe @hotmail.fr qui est mon identifiant sur mon compte  (quand je me connecte à internet)..


----------



## Madame Mim (28 Janvier 2018)

Petite question: quand tu dis xxxx@icloud.com, le icloud.com est grisé? Si oui il suffit d’écrire hotmail.fr à la place


----------



## Bababa789 (2 Février 2018)

J'ai déjà essayé, mais non hotmail et icloud sont deux comptes différents


----------



## Madame Mim (3 Février 2018)

Bababa789 a dit:


> J'ai déjà essayé, mais non hotmail et icloud sont deux comptes différents




Oui mais tu veux te connecter avec ton compte hotmail n’est-ce pas? (car c’est ton identifiant Apple) Donc si sur le site tu entres avec ton compte hotmail, sur l’iPhone tu dois aussi te connecter avec les mêmes données que sur le site. Exactement de la même façon, c’est pourquoi je te disais de ne pas te préoccuper qu'il faisait écrit iCloud.


----------

